# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: اشتراک گذاری و تنظیم مودم M@XNET

## kooroush

با سلام !
من 3 تا کامپیوتر دارم ، یک مودم ADSL M@XNET همراه اشتراک ADSL صبانت ! 
تا الان اینطوری کار می کردم که تو سیستم سرور یک کانکشن بود با استفاده از اون وصل می شدم به اینترنت (فقط سرور ) و در واقع شبکه ای در کار نبود ! 
الان 2 تا سیستم گرفتم می خوام یک شبکه کوچیک ایجاد کنم بین این 3 تا کامپیوتر طوری که 2 تا کامپیوتر جدید هم بتونن از اینترنت استفاده کنن !
بذارید مشکلاتم رو یکی یکی بگم حل شد ادامه بدن !
1- می خوام تنظیم مودم adsl رو بزارم رو حالت اوتوماتیک که به محض روشن شدن سیستمم به اینترنت کانکت باشم !
خیلی سر و کله زدم تو قسمت تنظیمات مودمم اما انگار یک جای کارم ایراد داره تنظیمات قبلی رو که به سورت BRIGHT هست پاک می کنم ! PPPOE رو انتخاب می کنم همراه حالت AUTO پسورد همراه یوزنیم رو میدم !اما وقتی تغیرات رو ذخیره می کنم بازم خبری از اینترنت نیست ! 
این اولین مشکلمه !
کلا از تنظیمات مودمم (M@XNET ) چیزی سر در نمیارم ! 
می خوام بعد از اینکه اینترنت رو به طور اتوماتیک تنظیم کردم کابلهارو وصل کنم آی پی بدم و اینترنت تو 2 تا سیستم دیگه بره !
چی کار کنم اساتید ؟

----------


## hraeissi

> با سلام !
> من 3 تا کامپیوتر دارم ، یک مودم ADSL M@XNET همراه اشتراک ADSL صبانت ! 
> تا الان اینطوری کار می کردم که تو سیستم سرور یک کانکشن بود با استفاده از اون وصل می شدم به اینترنت (فقط سرور ) و در واقع شبکه ای در کار نبود ! 
> الان 2 تا سیستم گرفتم می خوام یک شبکه کوچیک ایجاد کنم بین این 3 تا کامپیوتر طوری که 2 تا کامپیوتر جدید هم بتونن از اینترنت استفاده کنن !
> بذارید مشکلاتم رو یکی یکی بگم حل شد ادامه بدن !
> 1- می خوام تنظیم مودم adsl رو بزارم رو حالت اوتوماتیک که به محض روشن شدن سیستمم به اینترنت کانکت باشم !
> خیلی سر و کله زدم تو قسمت تنظیمات مودمم اما انگار یک جای کارم ایراد داره تنظیمات قبلی رو که به سورت BRIGHT هست پاک می کنم ! PPPOE رو انتخاب می کنم همراه حالت AUTO پسورد همراه یوزنیم رو میدم !اما وقتی تغیرات رو ذخیره می کنم بازم خبری از اینترنت نیست ! 
> این اولین مشکلمه !
> کلا از تنظیمات مودمم (M@XNET ) چیزی سر در نمیارم ! 
> ...


به ظاهر که درست کار کردید 

به نظر من بهتره با پشتیبانی شبکه تماس بگیرید ببینید PPOEP را باز گذاشتن یا خیر

----------

